# Carbohydrates at Christmas



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2013)

There?s no reason why children and young people with diabetes cannot enjoy festive foods and treats, just like anybody else. If your diet is healthy most of the time, treats at Christmas are fine, just try to make sure Christmas doesn?t last four weeks (and count your carbs)!

Carbohydrate counting at Christmas can be tricky, as foods may be unfamiliar. Eating out at restaurants or friends and relatives houses may be challenging, particularly if meals are home prepared, without food labels.

You might be surprised by some examples of the carbohydrate contents of these christmas foods. 

http://www.uclh.nhs.uk/OurServices/ServiceA-Z/CYPS/PDIAB/Pages/BlogCYPSdiab.aspx


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 18, 2013)

I must have been about 10 when I discovered the Xmas tradition of a very brisk christmas afternoon walk wasn't followed in every household, just ours in the days before MDI!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 19, 2013)

You cant beat a good walk after a big lunch. Revives you. & makes you feel better


----------



## Redkite (Dec 19, 2013)

You're right, but I'm more likely to have a siesta!  Any walking is going to have to be done in the morning!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 19, 2013)

I allways Do something after a meal !    Thats why you go sleepy because high bg


----------



## Redkite (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, and alcohol


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 22, 2013)

Ths is the parent section & hope the kids arnt having a drink Redkite, Getting out in the fresh air is good for you & makes you feel better !


----------



## Redkite (Dec 22, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Ths is the parent section & hope the kids arnt having a drink Redkite, Getting out in the fresh air is good for you & makes you feel better !


Oh yes, good point!  No he's not having any drinks just yet 

The air here today is very fresh indeed!  We've been out for a short walk and nearly got blown away


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 22, 2013)

Did you take your Kite ?


----------



## Redkite (Dec 22, 2013)

No  but we did see a red kite (of the feathered variety) soaring above us


----------

